# Alternative à Musique?



## LKM (1 Février 2021)

Bonsoir, cette app me met un foutoire dans mes albums après importation, me scinde mes albums en deux ou trois, etc ...
Y’a t’il d’autre solution pouvant être commune à Mac OS et iOS ? Toujours avec possibilité de synchroniser?
Merci


----------



## MrTom (1 Février 2021)

Hello,


LKM a dit:


> cette app me met un foutoire dans mes albums après importation, me scinde mes albums en deux ou trois


Oui, tes fichiers sont mal tagués. Soit tu passes sur une autre application, mais tu risques d'avoir le même problème (car tes fichiers sont mal tagués), soit tu tagues correctement tes fichiers.
Explications : https://www.wondershare.com/fr/itunes/itunes-tag.html
Logiciels pour taguer, mais tu peux le faire dans Musique : https://picard.musicbrainz.org

Enfin, intéresse toi à la gestion de la bibliothèque par Musique > Préférences > Fichiers.

Personnellement, je tag dans Musique, je le laisse copier et gérer la bibliothèque et je récupère les fichiers modifiés par ses soins pour en faire une sauvegarde (je suis du coup certain de la fiabilité de ma sauvegarde en cas de ré-import des musiques dans Musique, suite à une réinstallation par exemple).


----------



## edenpulse (1 Février 2021)

Une autre excellente app pour tagger ses morceaux : https://www.nightbirdsevolve.com/meta/


----------



## LKM (1 Février 2021)

Donc pas d’alternative à Musique?


----------



## MrTom (1 Février 2021)

Si, il y en a, bien sûr, mais à nouveau, comme tes fichiers sont mal tagués, tu risques d'avoir le même problème!

Je te laisse voir avec Quod Libet par exemple, en libre et gratuit : https://quodlibet.readthedocs.io/en/latest/index.html


----------



## eckri (2 Février 2021)

il y a une app pratique pour taguer ? pour iPad et iPhone (et non pour OSX que j utilise pas) ?

merci


----------



## MrTom (2 Février 2021)

eckri a dit:


> il y a une app pratique pour taguer ? pour iPad et iPhone (et non pour OSX que j utilise pas) ?
> 
> merci


Pas trouvé désolé !


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Février 2021)

eckri a dit:


> il y a une app pratique pour taguer ? pour iPad et iPhone (et non pour OSX que j utilise pas) ?
> 
> merci



iTunes.


----------



## LKM (2 Février 2021)

J’ai installé Musicbrainz, j’y est importé un album mais je vois pas quoi faire ensuite?


----------



## MrTom (2 Février 2021)

Lire la doc : https://picard.musicbrainz.org/quick-start/


----------



## LKM (4 Février 2021)

Effectivement c’est plus simple [emoji16]
Un exemple, j’ai un fichier dans Documents et je l’importe dans Musique, est ce que Musique en fait une copie dans son propre répertoire ou c’est juste un lien depuis Documents?


----------



## MrTom (4 Février 2021)

LKM a dit:


> Effectivement c’est plus simple [emoji16]
> Un exemple, j’ai un fichier dans Documents et je l’importe dans Musique, est ce que Musique en fait une copie dans son propre répertoire ou c’est juste un lien depuis Documents?


Ça dépend de ce que tu as dans la gestion de la bibliothèque dans Musique > Préférences > Fichiers.


----------



## Gwen (4 Février 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> iTunes.


iTunes ne peut rien changer dans les Tag sur iPhone et iPad. C'est une de ses grosse faiblesse malheureusement.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Février 2021)

gwen a dit:


> iTunes ne peut rien changer dans les Tag sur iPhone et iPad. C'est une de ses grosse faiblesse malheureusement.



Si c’est bien tagué dans iTunes, c’est bien taguée dans l’iPhone à l’import.

M’enfin, pour s’en rendre compte, il faut déjà avoir correctement organisé sa bibliothèque iTunes.


----------



## Gwen (5 Février 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Si c’est bien tagué dans iTunes, c’est bien taguée dans l’iPhone à l’import..


ça c’est certain!n. Mais cette optimisation des Tag ne peut se faire que sur un ordinateur et non un iPhone ou iPad. C’est ce que je voulais souligner.


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Février 2021)

L’a pas dit qu’il avait pas d’ordinateur, il a dit qu’il avait pas macOS. iTunes c’est aussi sur Windows.

S’il ne veut plus que ces albums soient divisés, il faut taguer avant import.


----------



## Gwen (5 Février 2021)

J'ai l'impression de ne pas parler français. Dans son premier message, il parle de Mac. Donc, j'en ai conclus qu'il avait peut être un ordinateur Macintosh. Donc, il faut taguer les morceaux sur le Mac avant transfert sur l'iPhone.

 iTunes, sur iPhone ne peut pas taguer correctement les morceaux contrairement à ce que tu affirmes au message #8.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Février 2021)

C’est surtout qu’on ne parle pas de la même personne.

Toi : @LKM

Moi : @eckri


----------



## Gwen (6 Février 2021)

Non, je parle à toi en réponse à ton message numéro 14.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Février 2021)

Mon message #8 était une réponse à la question de eckri.

Et je maintiens ce que j’ai dit dans #14. Si on veut que cela soit bien tagué dans l’iPhone ou l’iPad, il faut utiliser iTunes (Mac ou Windows), ou Musique (Mac), avant l’import.


----------



## LKM (6 Février 2021)

J’ai un Mac, un iPad et un iPhone, me manque juste les chaussettes pour avoir toutes la panoplie [emoji16]


----------



## MrTom (6 Février 2021)

LKM a dit:


> J’ai un Mac, un iPad et un iPhone, me manque juste les chaussettes pour avoir toutes la panoplie [emoji16]


Ouhla, il te manque un casque ou des écouteurs, un iPod, une Apple TV et un HomePod


----------



## eckri (6 Février 2021)

J'ai mac ipad iphone si c'est pour moi la reponse
merci


----------



## LKM (7 Février 2021)

Ce que vous appelez taguer un fichier, c’est le faite de remplir les champs Artiste et Album?


----------



## Gwen (7 Février 2021)

C'est ça. Rentré des Tags, c'est inscrire les informations d'identification du fichier dans celui-ci.


----------



## LKM (8 Février 2021)

gwen a dit:


> C'est ça. Rentré des Tags, c'est inscrire les informations d'identification du fichier dans celui-ci.



Donc ça, on peu le faire directement depuis Musique apparement en faisant un clique droit sur le fichier après l’avoir importer?


----------



## Gwen (8 Février 2021)

Oui, sur Mac mais pas sur iPad ou iPhone.


----------

